# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  El hormiguero - Cuatro

## 7corazones

Adjunto el mensaje que me ha llegado esta mañana.

Buenas,
me llamo Jordi Moltó y necesito ayuda. Para la próxima temporada del Hormiguero queremos invitar a un lanzador de naipes. ¿Conoces a alguien o sabes como puedo moverme para dar con uno de ellos? Me gustaría que hablaramos por telf. Te dejo mi número de contacto: 634.88.98.18

Muchas gracias, espero tu llamada

Ya me he interesado.
Buscan a alguien que sepa lanzar cartas, pero para cortar vegetales y frutas (pepinos, manzanas, etc.)
Sería para la proxima temporada del hormiguero (creo que empieza por septiembre) 

Los que tengan conocimientos o sepan de este arte, ponganse en contacto con Jordi.

Gracias.

----------


## Iban

Por aquí hay uno... a ver si se anima a recoger el guante...

 :Smile1:

----------


## 7corazones

No creo que nadie se enfade...

----------

